# A fork with 135mm dropouts?



## Bigsharn (9 Oct 2011)

Hi all, I know the Surly Pugsley has a 135mm front fork, but finding a fork on it's own is proving difficult, I've only ever bought from a couple of (well-recommended) online retailers so I'm not 100% sure who's safe to buy from.

Therefore I'm asking, is there anyone trustworthy online to get a fork with 135mm dropouts (without having to buy the frame)?

I'm not looking at building a snowbike per se, more a winter bike with two sturmey geared wheels. I realise it'll look comical but ah well, who cares? 


Thanks in advance
Sharn


----------



## upsidedown (9 Nov 2011)

Might be worth dropping charliethebikemonger a mail to see if he can get you a Pugsley or Salsa Enabler fork. Great people to deal with.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Nov 2011)

bicycle doctor in rusholme manchester.


----------

